

Apple's Xcode support for quad-core ARM CPU - zeratul
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/09/support-for-quad-core-arm-cpu-shows-up-in-apples-xcode-but-why.ars

======
runjake
Possible explanations:

\- The iPhone 5 will be a quad-core XP processor.

\- The iPhone 6 will be a quad-core XP processor.

\- The iPad 3 will be a quad-core XP processor.

\- The iPad 4 will be a quad-core XP processor.

\- The next MacBook Air will be a quad-core XP processor.

\- All or some of the next-generation Apple devices will have a quad-core
processor of some sort and Apple is using these in the prototyping stage.

I don't think this is particularly telling as much as it's an obvious
evolution of Apple's products. Sorry.

~~~
sjwright
You forgot a highly likely explanation:

\- Some engineer somewhere is in the early experimental phase of assessing the
quad-core XP processor, before even an ounce of strategic analysis or product
design occurs.

~~~
runjake
Yeah, that's what I meant by the "prototyping" bullet. The inclusion of the
processor says both nothing and something obvious. It's barely notable.

------
Someone
More interestng (at least to me): what is the Logic behind that

    
    
        #ifndef __OPEN_SOURCE__?
    

Do they normally preprocess what ends up in the public repository, and should
that have been invisible? Is this the way they code stuff that is still
experimental? Or is the code within those blocks not open source?

